# Revision Introduces the new ALPHAWING



## Revision (Jun 28, 2011)

That's right...we built an aviator. The ALPHAWING is here.






Don't forget to use the exclusive ShadowSpear discount to save 30% when you pick up a pair. Just enter "SHADOW" in the discount code field when going through checkout in the Revision online store.


----------



## Boon (Jun 28, 2011)

Aviators....nice!


----------



## Marauder06 (Jun 28, 2011)

"Highway to the... DANGER ZONE!!"


----------



## Muppet (Jun 28, 2011)

You can be my wingman anytime Revision!

F.M.


----------



## Viper1 (Jun 29, 2011)

Maverick definitely approves!


----------



## Nasty (Jun 29, 2011)

Here we go, all Top Gun Gay again! BTW, nice job Revision.


----------



## x SF med (Jun 29, 2011)

Nasty said:


> Here we go, all Top Gun Gay again! BTW, nice job Revision.


 
I have to agree with The Nasty-Boy and his Janet Jackson cohorts....   The Top Gun Gay will be strong on this one...   :confused:


----------

